# Southern States Feed



## BigPoplar (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone using southern states grow-n-show for their show program? I get my feed there, 17% medicated, and my breeding does and buck do great on it. I was thinking about just keeping my show kids on the same thing, but southern states also offers their show feed that has some extra vitamins and minerals in it that is supposed to help with the stress of traveling.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not used that one but have used Southern States feed and goat minerals and been happy with them. Hopefully someone else has tried that one and can comment.


----------

